# Shin guard rash



## Youknow (Mar 7, 2018)

I can’t figure out how to search threads on this forum. Is there info to be had on shin guard rash/dermatitis? Please share solutions! Specifically, is there something your child uses as a barrier between the guard and their skin? Thanks.


----------



## VillageIdiot (Mar 7, 2018)

My daughter would get it pretty bad. We ended up putting a shin guard sleeve between her shinguards and her leg. She would have one sleeve on her leg, put the shinguard on that and then put another shinguard sleeve on the outside to keep it in place.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Mar 7, 2018)

Keeps the shin guards in place, provides some protection to the outside of the leg, and the ankle ball joint, and is a cloth barrier with the shin: http://www.storelli.com/soccer-leg-guard


----------



## Zdrone (Mar 7, 2018)

My son used to get it something awful (delicate skin).  He also picks up jock itch and athletes foot pretty easy.

We bought 3-4 sets of shin guard sleeves: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HXU7HEG
They provide a minor barrier between the shin guard and the leg.

Wash the shin guards every time you use them
Occasionally bleach them (then wash again)

Basically athletes foot on the shin.  Some kids do have allergies to the composition of the shin guard itself (not our case)

Frustrating as hell for the kid when they cant stop scratching to the point its bleeding


----------



## NumberTen (Mar 7, 2018)

Son used to have this problem a lot.  He would not wear a rash guard.  We solved it by first taking the shin guard off immediately after the game, drying the skin and letting it cool off.  Then we cleaned the guard with soap and hot water a few times during the season.  He has not had the problem in several years.


----------



## Surfref (Mar 7, 2018)

Shin guard sleeves helped for my daughter when she was younger before she developed a dislike around 15y/o for the feel of the sleeves.  Now she uses Nike Mercurial shin guards ($20) and puts Gold Bond powder on them before slipping them into her socks.  She also throws them into the washing machine once a week with her practice uniforms.  The college washes their uniforms and practice gear so she throws the shin guards in the mesh laundry bag with her clothes.  She also has about 3-4 pair of shin guards so she has a clean pair for almost every practice or game (multiple pair since she kept forgetting them for away games and would have to buy a new pair).

Also try taking the shin guard and socks off as soon as possible after the game.


----------



## oh canada (Mar 7, 2018)

When my teenager was younger we did what some of the pros do -- put on first pair of socks, then shin guard over that pair, then over the shin guards put on a pair of socks with the "feet" cut out below the ankle.  Helps if your shin guard has a strap to keep it in place with this method.  Experiment in practice with all of the above maybe to see what works best?


----------



## Bickrick (Mar 7, 2018)

Nike slip in shin guards(have to have tight socks for them not to slide).   Don't put them in until needed and then take them out immediately after the game.    Wash with baby wipes once a month.


----------



## Stip21 (Mar 7, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Keeps the shin guards in place, provides some protection to the outside of the leg, and the ankle ball joint, and is a cloth barrier with the shin: http://www.storelli.com/soccer-leg-guard


The BEST!


----------



## No Shin Guards (Mar 7, 2018)

http://www.storelli.com/bodyshield-leg-sleeve-365


----------



## focused1 (Mar 8, 2018)

These actually worked for my DD: 
https://www.amazon.com/Silver-Lined-Guard-Soccer-Model/dp/B012W70AVM


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2018)

focused1 said:


> These actually worked for my DD:
> https://www.amazon.com/Silver-Lined-Guard-Soccer-Model/dp/B012W70AVM


"Currently unavailable. "


----------



## Surfref (Mar 8, 2018)

And, my DD and her teammates rarely wear shinguards at practice.  They only put them on if they are going to be having a scrimmage.


----------



## Chauffeur (Mar 8, 2018)

No Shin Guards said:


> http://www.storelli.com/bodyshield-leg-sleeve-365


My daughter (now U12) loves the Storelli LegGuards.  My daughter has sensitive skin and these work great.  There have been a few times when she was younger that she has actually worn these all night with her shin guards still in and I didn't notice until the next morning.  They are not cheap, but they are well made and last forever.  http://www.storelli.com/soccer-leg-guard


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2018)

Surfref said:


> And, my DD and her teammates rarely wear shinguards at practice.  They only put them on if they are going to be having a scrimmage.


What happened to "practice like you play"?


----------



## Goforgoal (Mar 8, 2018)

My DD had the shin rash issue. Our solution was a thin under sock, but this has the side effect of shin guards slipping more than usual, and we hadn't been able to find a strap that didn't bother my DD. Thanks for the link on the Storellis. That looks like a great solution.


----------



## Bananacorner (Mar 8, 2018)

My DD didn't like the storelli's -- too large and tight for her.  Instead she used these for many years and loved them.  No more skin rashes.  A bonus -- they have cute designs on them that she liked. 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/541632443/soccer-shin-guard-sleeves-by-shin-skinz?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=shin guards&ref=sr_gallery-1-8


----------



## Surfref (Mar 8, 2018)

espola said:


> What happened to "practice like you play"?


Try telling that to 15-18 year old and college players.


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Try telling that to 15-18 year old and college players.


I assume the coach will tell them.


----------



## Surfref (Mar 8, 2018)

espola said:


> I assume the coach will tell them.


Ha ha ha ha   College coaches don't care and a club coaches for the 15-18 year olds probably don't either.


----------



## pewpew (Mar 8, 2018)

espola said:


> What happened to "practice like you play"?


It's not cool to wear shin guards unless you are playing an actual game. At least that's what the mentality seems to be among olders. Some youngers occasionally as well. Until you see the errant swing and a miss of the ball and smack into the unprotected shin. What follows is the limp n hobble move for a few minutes while the pain subsides. Sometimes they learn from it..sometimes they don't. A former coach for one of my kids said no shin guards=no playing..regardless if it's a game or training. He was a good coach and didn't want to see anyone injured. Makes all the sense in the world. 
And another  thumbs up for the Storelli sleeves. Padding on the outside helps keep my GK from getting stomped by the pissed off striker who just got robbed of a scoring opportunity.


----------



## Whatamidoing (Mar 9, 2018)

Nike Mercurial *Flylite* shin guards resolved my daughter's rash issues.  Pricy, but no sleeves necessary. 

Like this:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00VRK2K6O/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1520491918&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=nike+shin+guards+mercurial+flylite&dpPl=1&dpID=51yVNvmzyUL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Mar 22, 2018)

for the life of me i cant get my kid to put on the storelli guards. my kid is pretty lazy when it comes a lot things - despite the kicks in the arse. Even with bouts of rash and ringworm. I can only advice to always wipe the shin guards with clorox wipes after every use. the storelli calf guard with shin guard holder is a great product.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Mar 22, 2018)

Whatamidoing said:


> Nike Mercurial *Flylite* shin guards resolved my daughter's rash issues.  Pricy, but no sleeves necessary.
> 
> Like this:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00VRK2K6O/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1520491918&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=nike+shin+guards+mercurial+flylite&dpPl=1&dpID=51yVNvmzyUL&ref=plSrch


I noticed the guards with the smooth textures on the inside cause less issues.


----------



## Whatamidoing (Mar 24, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> I noticed the guards with the smooth textures on the inside cause less issues.


That was the case for my daughter.  The guards with the porous padding (i.e., the most commonly used guards) caused a lot of rash issues for my daughter...even with the cleaning and taking them off right after the game.  It didn't matter if they had the foam-like material or fabric.  Rash everytime.

The material in the flylite guards is a smooth rubberized material.  My daughter can wear them for hours without issue.  

Can't say they'll work for everyone,  but they were really worth the additional cost for me.


----------

